# Puppy Training Videos on Demand



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you all remember last year when Danielle Pellicci (runningdawgs) posted a few videos of her puppy training using positive reinforcement/marker training? I was totally floored (and judging by the exposion of posts asking her questions, I wasn't the only one). Well, I just found out that she has started doing a video series of on-demand training videos documenting and explaining the process as she goes along with her current puppy. I have watched them and LOVE how good she is at explaining the what/when/how of each lesson and they are super cheap. I have recommended the series to all of my puppy buyers and thought I should post here because I don't think there is any better way to start a puppy off. The only downside is that Danielle is filming as she goes so once you've devoured the first few videos you'll have to wait until the next one is released. 
Here's the link: http://www.completelyk9.com/training_video_downloads.html 

p.s. I have no affiliation with Danielle or her kennel other than being a huge fan of her training methods.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Erin ... working out the bugs and finding out how much TIME it DOES take to put together the “films” from the taped footage ... but, so far so good. I hope it works out, I’ll be happy to continue if there is a demand for it! (The new puppy sure isn’t camera shy).


----------

